# Richmond, VA Froggers Unite!



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Good to see everyone again, I see that our MD/ VA frog group has received some new members! I live in Chesterfield County, on the Southwest side of Richmond. My pop and I plan on heading over to the REPTICON in mid-May in Baltimore. Anyways just saying hello for now


----------

